# 2010 CC Sport Bi-Xenon retrofit - AFS not working



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i installed bi-xenon system with afs module and leveling sensor
i am getting following faults in CAN Gateway and Xenon Range
first i had 3c0 907 530L and had same faults then was told that i might need 530Q instead 530L
so last night i replace it to 530Q and copied the code from 530L
but still getting same fault
can any one know what these faults about?
thank you 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 Q HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H13 0172 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3690P107280314
Coding: FD817F07400602009002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F43C408C79B

1 Fault Found:
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32923 km
 Time Indication: 0

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3503240
Shop #: WSC 13264 123 36040
VCID: 3449CB642EBD

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Coding: 00000053

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Coding: 00000053

1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 241
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

here is what is going on
they light on but don't move up/down or left/right

but if i connect vagcom and go into test
they move all fine

so i assume there is losing communication somewhere

please someone let me know what to do
thank you


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

akipal,

Would you mind telling me the coding in your instrument cluster module (address 17)?

I need this coding to compare what I have in my 2010 Jetta sedan. My coding is:

Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 920 970 A HW: 5M0 920 970 A
Component: KOMBI H08 0021 
Revision: V0008011 Serial number: 00000000000000
*Coding: 270F00*
Shop #: WSC 02172 444 59389
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04010
VCID: 2E580438C065


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i don't why but this is what i got from the log
----
Address 17: Instruments
Cannot be reached

and following is from last scan

Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 J HW: 3C8 920 970 J
Component: KOMBI H02 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 334BC8782BB3

1 Fault Found:
13639168 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 40
Reset counter: 25
Mileage: 31690 km
Date: 2018.14.10
Time: 13:39:26


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

The Headlight module is reporting no communication on the PT Bus, and the CAN Gateway reports no communication to the headlights. Have you installed this new 55 module as per the factory wiring and power / grounds? One common cause for issues like that is if the new module is not constantly powered as it should be. 

Another possibility is that a wiring problem exists in between the new 55 module and the CAN Gateway for internal communication. Please post the complete Auto-Scan so we can see what the entire car has to say.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

here is another scan i just ran...
thank you


Saturday,16,April,2011,21:05:24:03994
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 53 55 56 62 65
72 77

VIN: WVWML7AN8AE503596 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DA HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 6987 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 22755 444 89848
VCID: 6CF91304360D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 P HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1912 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000905120204
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 206137348A45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AF HW: 3C0 614 109 AF
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0015 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000795237497
Coding: 0000380
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62E57D3CC4C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod
VCID: 3851FF5432D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009633227
Coding: E7848E8900041A0047970F00170000000039FF4F5C40017C170000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 334BC8782BB3

Part No: 3C8 955 119 
Component: Wischer 080409 022 0602 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 030609 054 0402 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 05124 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 H HW: 5N0 959 655 H
Component: J234__302 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E1PADEDT- 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 42A59DBC6409

Part No: 3C8 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AJ HW: 3C0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 0030 
Revision: 00032000 Serial number: 3C5953507CN 
Coding: 0001711
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 74C90B646E3D

Part No: 3C8 959 537 B
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H4ˇ 0021 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 J HW: 3C8 920 970 J
Component: KOMBI H02 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 334BC8782BB3

1 Fault Found:
13639168 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32923 km
Date: 2021.14.02
Time: 19:10:53


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 Q HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H13 0172 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3690P107280314
Coding: FD817F07400602009002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F43C408C79B

1 Fault Found:
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32923 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: IMMO 052 0383 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 78D13F547255

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00000400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389B53

1 Fault Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32920 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000514698528
Coding: 0001207
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 40A197B46A05

1 Fault Found:
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 79
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32196 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.18
Time: 11:47:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.140 0703 
Revision: 1AH03256 Serial number: 00082870021902
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3A55E55C0CD9

1 Fault Found:
00750 - Warning Lamp 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 4.0
Voltage: 11.60 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 052 0412 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001860E761202141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78D13F547255

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000535798519
Coding: 0001206
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 41A792B0610F

1 Fault Found:
00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32196 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.18
Time: 11:47:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 C HW: 3C8 907 801 C
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-13618 0005 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000016741
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2A75D51CFC79

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3503240
Shop #: WSC 13264 123 36040
VCID: 3449CB642EBD

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Coding: 00000053

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Coding: 00000053

1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 241
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00000400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389B53

1 Fault Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32920 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 B HW: 1K0 959 795 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000938879
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3147C270D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: RDK 0453 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78D13F547255

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 B HW: 1K0 959 794 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HR 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000937059
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3245CD7CD4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 C HW: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005045344
Coding: 0013077
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3851FF5432D5

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Monday,18,April,2011,20:42:45:03994
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 53 55 56 62 65
72 77

VIN: WVWML7AN8AE503596 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DA HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 6987 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 22755 444 89848
VCID: 6CF91304360D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 P HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1912 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000905120204
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 206137348A45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AF HW: 3C0 614 109 AF
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0015 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000795237497
Coding: 0000380
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62E57D3CC4C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod
VCID: 3851FF5432D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009633227
Coding: E7848E8900041A0047970F00170000000079FF4F5C40017C170000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 334BC8782BB3

Part No: 3C8 955 119 
Component: Wischer 080409 022 0602 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 030609 054 0402 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 05124 

2 Faults Found:
02235 - Stationary Cornering Lamp (Left) (M51) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 2
 Mileage: 32923 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02236 - Stationary Right Cornering Lamp (Right) (M52) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 32923 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.40 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 H HW: 5N0 959 655 H
Component: J234__302 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E1PADEDT- 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 42A59DBC6409

Part No: 3C8 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AJ HW: 3C0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 0030 
Revision: 00032000 Serial number: 3C5953507CN 
Coding: 0001711
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 74C90B646E3D

Part No: 3C8 959 537 B
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H4ˇ 0021 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 J HW: 3C8 920 970 J
Component: KOMBI H02 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 334BC8782BB3

1 Fault Found:
13639168 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 32923 km
Date: 2021.14.02
Time: 21:06:52


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 Q HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H13 0172 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3690P107280314
Coding: FD817F07400602009002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F43C408C79B

1 Fault Found:
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32923 km
Time Indication: 0


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: IMMO 052 0383 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 78D13F547255

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00000400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389B53

1 Fault Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32920 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000514698528
Coding: 0001207
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 40A197B46A05

1 Fault Found:
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 79
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32196 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.18
Time: 11:47:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.140 0703 
Revision: 1AH03256 Serial number: 00082870021902
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3A55E55C0CD9

1 Fault Found:
00750 - Warning Lamp 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 4.0
Voltage: 11.60 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 052 0412 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001860E761202141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78D13F547255

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000535798519
Coding: 0001206
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 41A792B0610F

1 Fault Found:
00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 78
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32196 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.18
Time: 11:47:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 C HW: 3C8 907 801 C
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-13618 0005 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000016741
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2A75D51CFC79

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3503240
Shop #: WSC 13264 123 36040
VCID: 3449CB642EBD

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Coding: 00000053

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Coding: 00000053

1 Fault Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 241
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00000400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389B53

1 Fault Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32920 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 B HW: 1K0 959 795 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000938879
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3147C270D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: RDK 0453 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78D13F547255

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 B HW: 1K0 959 794 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HR 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000937059
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3245CD7CD4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 C HW: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005045344
Coding: 0013077
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3851FF5432D5

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Monday,18,April,2011,20:42:45:03994
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 53 55 56 62 65
72 77

VIN: WVWML7AN8AE503596 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: Malfunction 0010
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DA HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 6987 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 22755 444 89848
VCID: 6CF91304360D

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 P HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1912 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000905120204
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 206137348A45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AF HW: 3C0 614 109 AF
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0015 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000795237497
Coding: 0000380
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62E57D3CC4C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod
VCID: 3851FF5432D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009633227
Coding: E7848E8900041A0047970F00170000000079FF4F5C40017C170000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 000 00000
VCID: 334BC8782BB3

Part No: 3C8 955 119 
Component: Wischer 080409 022 0602 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH
Component: RLS 030609 054 0402 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 05124 

2 Faults Found:
02235 - Stationary Cornering Lamp (Left) (M51) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 32923 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02236 - Stationary Right Cornering Lamp (Right) (M52) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 32923 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 13.40 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 H HW: 5N0 959 655 H
Component: J234__302 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E1PADEDT- 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 42A59DBC6409

Part No: 3C8 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AJ HW: 3C0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 0030 
Revision: 00032000 Serial number: 3C5953507CN 
Coding: 0001711
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 74C90B646E3D

Part No: 3C8 959 537 B
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H4ˇ 0021 
Coding: 00000226
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 J HW: 3C8 920 970 J
Component: KOMBI H02 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 334BC8782BB3

1 Fault Found:
13639168 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 32923 km
Date: 2021.14.02
Time: 21:06:52


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 Q HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H13 0172 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3690P107280314
Coding: FD817F07400602009002
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F43C408C79B

1 Fault Found:
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 1
Mileage: 32923 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: IMMO 052 0383 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 78D13F547255

Part No: 3C0 905 861 G
Component: ELV 027 0380
3C0905861G ELV 027 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00000400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389B53

2 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 32920 km
Time Indication: 0

02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 32920 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000514698528
Coding: 0001207
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 40A197B46A05

1 Fault Found:
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 82
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 32196 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.18
Time: 11:47:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.140 0703 
Revision: 1AH03256 Serial number: 00082870021902
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3A55E55C0CD9

1 Fault Found:
00750 - Warning Lamp 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 40
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
RPM: 0 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 4.0
Voltage: 11.60 V


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 052 0412 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001860E761202141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78D13F547255

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000535798519
Coding: 0001206
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 41A792B0610F

1 Fault Found:
00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 82
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 32196 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2018.14.18
Time: 11:47:39


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 C HW: 3C8 907 801 C
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-13618 0005 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000016741
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2A75D51CFC79

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3503240
Shop #: WSC 13264 123 36040
VCID: 3449CB642EBD

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Coding: 00000053

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Coding: 00000053

3 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 241
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02234 - Right Headlight Power Output Stage (J668) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 26
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 26
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00000400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389B53

2 Faults Found:
01042 - Control Module; Not Coded 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 6
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 32920 km
Time Indication: 0

02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 2
Mileage: 32920 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 B HW: 1K0 959 795 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000938879
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3147C270D1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: RDK 0453 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78D13F547255

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 B HW: 1K0 959 794 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HR 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000937059
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3245CD7CD4A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 C HW: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005045344
Coding: 0013077
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3851FF5432D5

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

The CAN Gateway and Headlight modules aren't real happy with each other. You have a communication problem and I suspect:

- The xenon module isn't powered and grounded as per the normal/factory configuration 
Or
- You have a wiring problem (or wire harness problem if this was a kit) to and from the 19 and 55 modules. Check the CAN High and CAN Low wiring in the repair manual from a factory installed system against your work/kit. Also, look at measuring block 126 in the CAN Gateway for internal communication readings.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

as i posted

in test mode everything moves fine up/down and right/left
and concerning lights are on

so does it mean it is wiring problem between module 19 and 55?


----------



## benjaminbesems (Aug 22, 2011)

I have the same problem:

like u:

Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-A.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3503240
Shop #: WSC 13264 123 36040
VCID: 3449CB642EBD

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Coding: 00000053

Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Coding: 00000053

3 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 241
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02234 - Right Headlight Power Output Stage (J668) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 26
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid

02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 26
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Invalid
Invalid
Invalid


Have you fixed already?

Thanks


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

no not yet 
just got an front ended accident and got new stuffs on my CC
new US xenon housing but still having same faults (almost)
check this thread i posted
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4735872-HID-BiXenon-upgrade/page2




benjaminbesems said:


> I have the same problem:
> 
> like u:
> 
> ...


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

where did you tap can bus data wires (high/low) on to?
mine was done to diagnose port (where vagcom connected)
i think it might be wrong place to tap can bus wire onto
because both module AFS and PDC can not communicate with can bus system
i need to find where else to tap
i don't know


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

keep in mind that the vehicle has 3 different CAN networks works with completely different speeds:

- powertrain
- comfort
- infotrainment

You cannot connect to ANY CAN avalable in the vehicle.

Be sure, You connect it to the powertrain network.
The best place to tap is the neighbourhood of CAN Gateway socket, where You have all of them.

In Golf's MK6, Ocavia's FL, You need to connect pin 4 to CAN-H Gateway pin 16, and pin 5 to CAN-L in the gateway pin 6 of the *POWERTRAIN* network.

I'm not sure if the same is in the CC, but i think exactly the same. I installed 3 sets of xenons and 1 time have the same problem, when the harness was bought from kufatec.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

first of all, thank you for your replying
i understood that i need to tap into powertrain network
but problem is where
now they are connected to T16 where vagcom unit connects to
(pin 14 and pin 6)









if this is not right place where i should look for the CAN Gateway socket?
i replaced my CAN gateway unit under the steering wheel column
is this one i need to connect them to?

thanks again in advance




Enriquez said:


> keep in mind that the vehicle has 3 different CAN networks works with completely different speeds:
> 
> - powertrain
> - comfort
> ...


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

No, with very few exceptions, the Powertrain CAN is NOT accessible at the diagnostic socket. What you have at the diagnostic socket is a dedicated Diagnostic CAN bus, which is "firewalled" from the rest of the CAN busses in the car by the CAN Gateway module. 

-Uwe-


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Normally the CAN gateway is available above the brake pedal.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

ok... this is driving me crazy...

i rewired can high and low directly to can gateway module which is located right beside the steering column

then i connect both AFS and PDC(OPS) module can bus wires to can gateway

but same problem
i see the modules in vagcom, it reads all the data from module

i can reset AFS then it moves let/right down/up
and PDC makes beeping from front and rear

but in fault codes there are powertrain cantata bus fault codes for both module
can anyone really know how i can fix these?
or at least where i can take the car to diagnose?
i don't think any dealer would take look of out side works

please help me :bang head:


Wednesday,21,September,2011,20:01:46:03994
VCDS Version: Beta 11.8.0
Data version: 20110831



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 53 55 56 62
65 72 77

VIN: WVWML7AN8AE503596 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DA HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 6987 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 22755 444 89848
VCID: 6CF913043191

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 P HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1912 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000905120204
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 206137348DD9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AF HW: 3C0 614 109 AF
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0015 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000795237497
Coding: 0000380
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62E57D3CC355

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod
VCID: 3851FF543549

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009633227
Coding: E704CE8910041A0047970F0017000000800BFF4F5C40017D170000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 123 12345
VCID: 334BC8782C2F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 080409 022 0602 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 030609 054 0402 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 05124 

3 Faults Found:
00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 188
Mileage: 40069 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.00 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02235 - Stationary Cornering Lamp (Left) (M51) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 188
Mileage: 40069 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

02236 - Stationary Right Cornering Lamp (Right) (M52) 
010 - Open or Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101010
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 188
Mileage: 40069 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 11.90 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Z0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 E HW: 7N0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H06 0005 
Revision: --H06--- Serial number: 28291107443220
Coding: 100002
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18SKxxx0000 001001
ROD: EV_EPHVA18SKxxx0000.rod
VCID: 43AB98B87C8F

1 Fault Found:
12583424 - Powertrain Databus: No Communications 
U0002 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 H HW: 5N0 959 655 H
Component: J234__302 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E1PADEDT- 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 42A59DBC6395

Part No: 3C8 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AJ HW: 3C0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527  0030 
Revision: 00032000 Serial number: 3C5953507CN 
Coding: 0001811
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 74C90B6469A1

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H06 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 J HW: 3C8 920 970 J
Component: KOMBI H02 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 334BC8782C2F

2 Faults Found:
13639168 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 31
Reset counter: 188
Mileage: 39679 km
Date: 2025.14.26
Time: 20:30:00

12671232 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 31
Reset counter: 188
Mileage: 39679 km
Date: 2025.14.26
Time: 20:33:53


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 Q HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H13 0172 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3690P107280314
Coding: FDA17F07400602009002
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
VCID: 2F43C408C007

2 Faults Found:
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 188
Mileage: 40069 km
Time Indication: 0

03075 - Parallel Parking Assistance Control Module (J791) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 188
Mileage: 40069 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: IMMO 052 0383 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 22147 444 14702
VCID: 78D13F5475C9

Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00010400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389CCF

2 Faults Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 40
Reset counter: 188
Mileage: 39672 km
Time Indication: 0

01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 180
Mileage: 39679 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2025.14.27
Time: 10:38:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000514698528
Coding: 0001207
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 40A197B46D99

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.140 0703 
Revision: 1AH03256 Serial number: 00082870021902
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3A55E55C0B45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 052 0412 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001864E761202141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 78D13F5475C9

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000535798519
Coding: 0001206
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 41A792B06693

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 C HW: 3C8 907 801 C
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-13618 0005 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000016741
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 22147 444 14702
VCID: 2A75D51CFBE5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3503240
Shop #: WSC 13264 123 36040
VCID: 3449CB642921

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Coding: 00000053

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Coding: 00000053

3 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 9
Reset counter: 241
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 12.07 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 0 

02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 26
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.93 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 0 

02234 - Right Headlight Power Output Stage (J668) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 26
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.93 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 0 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00010400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389CCF

2 Faults Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 40
Reset counter: 188
Mileage: 39672 km
Time Indication: 0

01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 180
Mileage: 39679 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2025.14.27
Time: 10:38:55


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 B HW: 1K0 959 795 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000938879
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3147C270D633

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: RDK 0453 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78D13F5475C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 B HW: 1K0 959 794 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HR 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000937059
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3245CD7CD335

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 C HW: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005045344
Coding: 0013077
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3851FF543549

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

ok, what I can say this error:

02235 - Stationary Cornering Lamp (Left) (M51) 

could indicate wrong SW number in Your module. I had the same issue, when used module SW 0133 instead of 0142. There was also not possible to recode the module for Octavia specific coding. Let me check in this forum some other codings from US Xenon OEM fitted.

This is only what I can help right now.


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

Looking at this diagram:

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_y2Yifl1vjns/R3b2dDCzqMI/AAAAAAAABoQ/tHQRO_syA8k/s1600-h/HID.jpg

Question is, did you connect pin 8 of AFS module with pin A/2 of CECM.

Can You describe the retrofit process?
Did You use exactly the same part no's as in OEM fittings.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

I checked my scan and sw version is 0142
I bought the kit from one of user in this forum
He had this kit on his car
The kit was including complete headlight, kufatec cable, afs midule, and level sensor

I took everything to oemplus.com for installation
They installed it but that was starting of this problem
They just told me something is wrong
And i need to pay more to proceed further for trouble shooting

I don't think they connected pin 8 on afs to a2
I will check it again but would make any difference?
Because not only afs but pdc module has same communication problem
They put wire into fuse box to get ignotion power for afs module
And i tap the ground to ground where all other grounds located

I can make headlight lens moving left right up down with vagcom
can anyone with 2010 lux with tech pkg or 2011 lux limited provide their vagcom scan?
So i can compare it to my scan if i can something
Thanks advance


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

in that case and due to known problem with kufatec harnes, I think this is good idea to check again the connection vs. CC electric diagram.

CECM is just communicating with AFS with additional wire. When the lights are off, the bending and leveling is not working. Maybe it is simply for that.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i check all the harness and it looks normal
i think it is the vagcom coding i missed something

in kufatec wire harness, i added switched 12v onto pin 1
now can gateway sees afs and both side module
also with vagcom connected in output test

i can move lights up/down, left/right and also turn on static covering light left/right
so i think maybe it is coding not coded right


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

I missed that last note prior to sending the email. If you have corrected a power supply problem and have improved functionality please post the new scan after clearing all old faults and operating the lights.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> Hi,
> 
> I missed that last note prior to sending the email. If you have corrected a power supply problem and have improved functionality please post the new scan after clearing all old faults and operating the lights.



here is my last autoscan
nothing much different
just added module 10 with same error

thank you

Sunday,25,September,2011,22:28:40:03994
VCDS Version: Beta 11.8.0
Data version: 20110831



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 53 55 56 62
65 72 77

VIN: WVWML7AN8AE503596 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: Malfunction 0010
17-Instruments -- Status: Malfunction 0010
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: Malfunction 0010
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: Cannot be reached 1100
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CCT) Labels: 06J-906-026-CCT.clb
Part No SW: 06J 906 026 DA HW: 06J 906 026 DA
Component: MED17.5 TFSI 2,0 6987 
Revision: AAH03--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0404010A1C070160
Shop #: WSC 22755 444 89848
VCID: 6CF913043191

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-300-0xx.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 051 P HW: 02E 927 770 AJ
Component: GSG DSG AG6 440 1912 
Revision: 04844002 Serial number: 00000905120204
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 206137348DD9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AF HW: 3C0 614 109 AF
Component: J104 C4 440 V2 0015 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000795237497
Coding: 0000380
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 62E57D3CC355

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW46.rod
VCID: 3851FF543549

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000009633227
Coding: E704CE8910041A0047970F0017000000800BFF4F5C400179170000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 123 12345
VCID: 334BC8782C2F

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 955 119 Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 080409 022 0602 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 030609 054 0402 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 05124 

1 Fault Found:
00987 - Lamp for Brake Light; Left (M9) 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 63
Mileage: 40330 km
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 11.75 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 1Z0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1Z0 919 475 E HW: 7N0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H06 0005 
Revision: --H06--- Serial number: 28291107443220
Coding: 100107
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18SKxxx0000 001001
ROD: EV_EPHVA18SKxxx0000.rod
VCID: 43AB98B87C8F

1 Fault Found:
12583424 - Powertrain Databus: No Communications 
U0002 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 H HW: 5N0 959 655 H
Component: J234__302 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E1PADEDT- 
Coding: 0012338
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 42A59DBC6395

Part No: 3C8 959 339 
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 001 0003

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 AJ HW: 3C0 953 549 AJ
Component: J0527 0030 
Revision: 00032000 Serial number: 3C5953507CN 
Coding: 0001811
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 74C90B6469A1

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 5K0 959 542 Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H06 0010 
Coding: 00000131
Shop #: WSC 00000 

1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 970 J HW: 3C8 920 970 J
Component: KOMBI H02 0206 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 240F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04040
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW46.rod
VCID: 334BC8782C2F

2 Faults Found:
13639168 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 63
Mileage: 40330 km
Date: 2026.14.01
Time: 22:06:26

12671232 - Function Restricted due to Missing Message(s) 
U1111 00 [009] - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00000001
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 63
Mileage: 40330 km
Date: 2026.14.01
Time: 22:06:26


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 L HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H13 0152 
Revision: H13 Serial number: 3300P0952701F7
Coding: FDA17F07400602009002
Shop #: WSC 05314 123 12345
VCID: 2A75D51CFBE5

2 Faults Found:
01771 - Control Module for Headlight Range (J431) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 63
Mileage: 40330 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2026.14.01
Time: 22:04:28

03075 - Parallel Parking Assistance Control Module (J791) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 63
Mileage: 40330 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2026.14.01
Time: 22:04:28


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: IMMO 052 0383 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 22147 444 14702
VCID: 78D13F5475C9

Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00010400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389CCF

2 Faults Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 63
Mileage: 40328 km
Time Indication: 0

01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 63
Mileage: 40330 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2026.14.01
Time: 22:09:07


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 L HW: 1K0 959 793 P
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000514698528
Coding: 0001207
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 40A197B46D99

2 Faults Found:
00131 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Driver Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 63
Mileage: 40069 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2025.14.29
Time: 20:12:10

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 2
Reset counter: 103
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 K HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.140 0703 
Revision: 1AH03256 Serial number: 00082870021902
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3A55E55C0B45

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 052 0412 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8001864E761202141FF08A0F0E085801
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 78D13F5475C9

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

1 Fault Found:
01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 4
Reset counter: 103
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX3.lbl
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 L HW: 1K0 959 792 P
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1533 
Revision: 71009005 Serial number: 00000535798519
Coding: 0001206
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 41A792B06693

2 Faults Found:
00132 - Outside Door Handle Illumination/mirror Light Passenger Side 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01101100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 12
Reset counter: 63
Mileage: 40069 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2025.14.29
Time: 20:12:10

01299 - Diagnostic Interface for Data Bus (J533) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 4
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 103
Mileage: 1048575 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 C HW: 3C8 907 801 C
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-13618 0005 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000016741
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 22147 444 14702
VCID: 2A75D51CFBE5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3493000
Shop #: WSC 13264 123 36040
VCID: 3449CB642921

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0002 
Coding: 00000053

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0002 
Coding: 00000053

3 Faults Found:
01312 - Powertrain Data Bus 
004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 5
Reset counter: 241
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.79 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 0 

02233 - Left Headlight Power Output Stage (J667) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 26
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.64 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 0 

02234 - Right Headlight Power Output Stage (J668) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 3
Reset counter: 26
Time Indication: 0

Freeze Frame:
Voltage: 11.64 V
Speed: 0.0 km/h
ABS 0 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H08 1040 
 Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K8185026
Coding: 00010400000000AC00
Shop #: WSC 12345 123 12345
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 236B38389CCF

2 Faults Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 63
Mileage: 40328 km
Time Indication: 0

01327 - Control Module for Parking Aid (J446) 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 5
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 63
Mileage: 40330 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2026.14.01
Time: 22:09:07


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 B HW: 1K0 959 795 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000938879
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3147C270D633

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AP HW: 3C0 959 433 AP
Component: RDK 0453 
Revision: 00052000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 78D13F5475C9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 B HW: 1K0 959 794 Q
Component: J388 TUER-SG HR 0309 
Revision: 43004101 Serial number: 00000000937059
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3245CD7CD335

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 C HW: 1Z0 035 729 C
Component: FSE_2P8x H35 0170 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005045344
Coding: 0013077
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3851FF543549

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Enriquez (Apr 12, 2010)

what I'm thinking, the powertrain data bus is broken somewhere, but no in the engine direct wiring.
in that case, You can try to by-pass it, by twisted pair wire between the following connections:

CAN-H 
Pin 6 - Park/Steer Assist (J446) 
with 
Pin - 16 Can Gateway

CAN-L 
Pin 15 - Park/Steer Assist (J446) 
with 
Pin - 6 Can gateway

Park/Steer Assist (J446) you can find in the back left wheel cover in the trunk
Ensure pind in the park/steer assist are same as I indicated above (it's from Golf 6/Octavia 2 FL electric diagram). 
Usually CAN-H wire color is orange/black
CAN-L is orange/brown


----------



## benjaminbesems (Aug 22, 2011)

*AFS not working*

Did you fixed allready? ive got the same problem...


----------



## Barkawi (Jan 27, 2008)

*Help please!*

Hi,

I installed BiXenon lights and AFS, everything is connected just fine. 

55 - Xenon Range output test are fine, when starting the car the light goes left right center and down, but they take a long time to get into center position. Also the static cornering and dynamic cornering are not working.

Any ideas? 

If someone can provide me with a code for byte 32 in 09 - Central Electronics or at least a screen shot of the bits and what they mean that would be extremely helpful.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

*Little help please*

Hello everybody,

Just installed today bi-xenon lights with AFS working like a charm.

The only problem I have is with the static cornering that's gives an error. 

Dynamic cornering is working - don't know why. 

I have european 2009 model 2.0 diesel 140hp CBAB engine. without DCC

Everything went fine except for 2 things

A static curves does not work - only if you left right turn blinkers
(Dynamic Curves works)

DRL - it does not light up

Spoke with 2 vw electrician and said that it is not wire connection problem, but coding problem.

Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0 - 907-357 - V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS - Steuergeraet 0148
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number:
*Coding: 3536072*
Shop #: WSC 01973 973 01973
VCID: 346CF75857873CBE40B - 8061

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 941 329
Component: AFS - Lst-module l 0008
Coding: 00000053

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 941 329
Component: AFS - Lst-module r 0008
Coding: 00000053

No fault code found.

Thank you in advance

Update !!! 

Changed the coding with 3491016

Static and dynamic cornering is working but with error in dash.

DLR still not working

Any help ?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

You should email support directly with an auto-scan.

Thank you


----------



## hallucinogen (Jan 14, 2010)

[email protected] Parts said:


> You should email support directly with an auto-scan.
> 
> Thank you


Hello Jack,

Email which support ? Ross Tech ? 

I did but without any answer until now. 

The problem with the cornering and error in dash I can handle - but the DLR it's making me crazy.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Email Ross-Tech correct.


----------

